#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Goed idee? of niet doen! CAD tekeningen geupdated

## Willem01

Beste mensen,

Ik heb laatst een CAD ontwerpje gemaakt (probeer ik binnenkort te uploaden). In dit ontwerpje maakte ik gebruik van een prolyte X30D 016 kruispunt. Aan de vier uiteinden heb ik een truss van 4 meter gepland. In het geheel komen 8 moving heads [Movitec SL250 +/- 21KG]en 4 PAR64 fourbarren te hangen. Het gewicht is gelijkmatig verdeeld. De constructie wordt op 4 VMB TE034 wind-up statieven [100KG liftvermogen 3.20 meter] omhooggedraaid.
Nu wordt de berekening van deze constructie (voor mij) bemoeilijkt omdat in het midden een kruisstuk wordt gebruikt.
Volgens de verkoper van mijn truss (geen rigger) mag ik een kruisstuk nooit los gebruiken en moet dit altijd in een carre met t-stukken.
Is dit waar? (Rinus?)

M.v.g. Willem

----------


## ronny

ik meen hier op dit forum eens gelezen te hebben dat die kruisstukken niet zo geweldig zijn. ze hebben nogal eens de neiging om te buigen en breken.

beter was om gewoon 2 trussen te kruisen. de ene boven de andere dan.

----------


## Willem01

Waar heb je dat dan gelezen?
Dan kan ik het eens opzoeken.

Groeten Willem.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Willem01_
> Volgens de verkoper van mijn truss (geen rigger) mag ik een kruisstuk nooit los gebruiken en moet dit altijd in een carre met t-stukken.
> Is dit waar? (Rinus?)



Ja die verkoper wil natuurlijk graag meer dan alleen een kruisstuk verkopen. 
En verder heeft hij de klok gehoord ... of was het nou de klepel?
Ik zit wat krap in de tijd en ga niet jouw opgave zitten narekenen, maar raad je het volgende aan:
1. probeer  het Prolyte boek 2003 te bemachtigen of download het PDF-technische info gedeelte van hun site. daar staat ook het nodige over de hoek- en T- en kruis-stukken. Ik lees eruit dat jij dus overspanningen van 8,7m (2x4m + 0,7m kruislengte) gaan maken.
2. Neem de helft van de totale last als de GVL(GelijkmatigVerdeeldeLast) belasting op een van de twee overspanningen.
3. neem 60% van de totale last+truss-eigengewicht en zet dat als een puntlast erbij op het midden van die eerste overspanning (op het kruis dus). Om dit vergelijkbaar te maken kun je die opgetelde puntlast verdubbelen, dan lijkt ie op de GVL.
4. Als je 2 en 3 bij elkaar hebt opgeteld vind je het equivalent van de GVL = UDL in de catalogus. Dat getal moet gelijk of kleiner dan de helft zijn dan de door Prolyte opgegeven waarden voor een 9m overspanning van X30D. Zo niet. Dan NIET doen! 
Ik hoop dat je hiermee verder kunt!

PS:
Dit zegt natuurlijk verder niks over heffouten (ongelijke snelheid bij het opdraaien, of de stabiliteit, of de toelaatbaarheid (maximaal mag er per statief maar 75kg op rusten als jij zegt dat ze 100kg mogen dragen.) van het heffen van 1 last op meerdere werktuigen.

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

De exacte specs van de C-016 heb ik niet, maar als je even het volgende bekijkt:
Lengte truss = 871 [cm] --&gt; 900 [cm], komt neer op 36 [kg]

Totaalgewicht truss incl scaffs e.d. =  80 [kg]
8 X Movitec SL 250                   = 170 [kg]
4 X Fourbar PAR 64                   =  50 [kg]
                                       ---+
totale last (excl. bekabeling e.d.)  = 300 [kg]

De maximale last op de VMB komt neer op 75 kg, dus dat wordt krap aan....

Denk er ook eens over dat de basis van de VMB's iets
van 150 X 150 [cm] is, en dat dit een constructie ondersteunt
van 9 X 9 [m]. Zeker boven publiek lijkt me dit niet verstandig.

Het volgende topic gaat deels over kruisstukken:
http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...erms=kruisstuk

Het verhaal dat je kruisstukken icm. T-stukken moet gebruiken is mij niet bekend, 
maar het kan misschien te maken hebben met een horizontaal buigend moment op het kruisstuk

----------


## Willem01

Bedankt Rinus, hier heb ik iets aan. Ik ga het allemaal nog eens narekenen.

M.v.g. Willem

----------


## Willem01

Correctie het eigen gewicht van de moving heads is geen 21KG (Shipping weight) maar 16KG. Dit scheelt dus 8*5 = 40KG op het totaal gewicht.

----------


## Willem01

[img][/img]

----------


## Willem01

Hoe krijg ik hier een jpg file?

Ik wil jullie een paar CAD tekeningen laten zien die ik heb omgezet naar JPG.

Groeten Willem

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Je zal dat bestand ergens moeten uploaden naar een web-server.
Als je een website hebt is dit geen probleem.

Anders is dit nog een optie:

http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...erms=oplossing

En als het goed is er elder op het forum een 'How To..' gedeelte waar alles uitgelegd wordt.

SuCCeS

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Door [img] [/ img] tags te gebruiken (zonder spatie natuurlijk), en dan het adres ertussen te zetten waar je plaatje staat. Er staat nu [code]&lt;img src="" border="0"&gt;[/code] dus je hebt ergens iets fout gedaan met je adres, want dat staat er niet. Staat ook in de FAQ trouwens (toch!?) hoe dat werkt.

----------

